# Vietnam COVID travel insurance



## Bucknaked (7 mo ago)

Hi, sorry I image this has been discussed a billion times

about to book a Vietnam trip from Australia

I see we no longer requite a negative COVID test just proof of vaccination

I read Vietnam requires me to have travel insurance which covers COVID, mine doesn't 
is this something that is actually required/checked upon arrival?

if so any suggestion for the basic insurance I need please to cover off the COVID?


----------

